# Semen Analysis help please!



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello!
Ive posted afew times this week. Ive just picked up my DP results, could someone help me to work them out please!!

Volume 5.6ml
pH 7.9
No of Spermatozoa 11.3 million / ml
Total No of spermatoza 63.3 million/ml
% motile: progressive 40%
non progressive 15%
Immotile 45%
Morphology 4% (dont think this sounds very good? 

Many thanks
Ka xxxxxx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Didn't want to ignore you!

I haven't really got any idea but am sure someone can help

Have you tried a search on here for sperm or semen analysis?


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey (Mar 15, 2010)

Ka, my dh had a dreadful sample with poor results. Yours look ok but I had my dh on the following and hey presto - worked an absolute treat, looks like were having twins now. Pycnogenol, L-cartinine, Flaxseed, Omega 3 fish oil (Holland and Barrett), zinc, selenium, coq10, vit C. I had him on all high strength ones. I also had him on homemade fruit smoothies almost every day. Just a thought but my dh results were worse than yours. Good luck sweety XXX


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks to you both xxxx


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm sure morphology of 4% is quite acceptable from what our consultant told us.

I just did a search and found this http://infertilityblog.blogspot.co.uk/2010/07/sperm-morphology-new-guidelines.html

Hope it helps 

Playdoh. xx

/links


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks Playdoh, i will have a look at your link now! xx


----------

